Ask HN: What's your favourite ZSH theme? - xstartup
======
a_bored_husky
Pure has everything I need and nothing that I don't.

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/pure](https://github.com/sindresorhus/pure)

------
meagher
Dracula ([https://draculatheme.com/zsh/](https://draculatheme.com/zsh/)) - I
use it for all my editors too.

------
lprd
Base16 shell with Pure prompt has been my favorite for some time now. Whatever
theme I choose in my shell, it is automatically matched in vim (so I don't
have to go in and edit my .vimrc).

------
hello_asdf
I'm currently using base16-summerfruit-dark. The light version is good too,
but search in vim doesn't have enough contrast for it to be practical.

[https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-shell](https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-shell)

------
potta_coffee
I've been using Agnoster for 4 years now. Maybe it's time to try something
else.

------
ademcan
I am a big fan of Solarized
([http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized))
which I also use for Atom.

------
wirddin
Spaceship: [https://github.com/denysdovhan/spaceship-
prompt](https://github.com/denysdovhan/spaceship-prompt)

Before that, I was using Dracula and Pure.

------
AlexAmee
"random"

------
awhiskeyshot
I use the default theme: robbyrussell.

~~~
0x54MUR41
same

------
bjourne
duellj

